# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  [PHP] Open a window

## supports

Code này theo yêu cầu của trexanh: (@tre: anh busy quá nên chậm 1 tý, thông cảm)

Chèn code này vào trong website, muốn mở 1 trang nào đó (để quảng cáo) thì chỉ cần điền URL vào thôi



```

[COLOR=#000000][/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]<?[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]php[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]function [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]openWindow[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$site[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]) { if([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]strpos[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$_SERVER[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700][[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'HTTP_REFERER'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]], [/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'http://www.'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]. [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$_SERVER[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700][[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'HTTP_HOST'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]]) !== [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]0[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700])  {  if([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]strpos[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$_SERVER[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700][[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'HTTP_REFERER'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]], [/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'http://'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]. [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$_SERVER[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700][[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'HTTP_HOST'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]]) !== [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]0[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]) {       echo [/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]"<script Language=\"JavaScript\">window.onload = window.open('[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$site[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]');</script>"[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700];  } }}[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF8000]//ex: open site 7nghe.com[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]openWindow[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]"http://www.7nghe.com"[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]?>[/COLOR]

```

----------

